# ICD-10 and CPT



## tinaval (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello-

I hope this isn't a stupid question; recently our Practice Management Software company had a seminar and told us when ICD-10 goes into affect we would no longer be using CPT codes, has anyone else heard that? We have 4 certified coders in our office and none of us has heard anything about the CPT codes going away. 

Any help in finding out this information would greatly be appreciated. 

Thank you,
Tina


----------



## maryg (Jul 12, 2012)

To my knowledge, CPT codes will still be used in the out-pt setting, they will not be used for in-pt, if I am wrong I am sure someone will correct me.

*edit*  I just found this link:  http://www.bcbsil.com/provider/standards/icd_10.html

Hope it helps!
Mary


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jul 12, 2012)

ugh. Those salespeople will tell you anything to get you to buy their stuff! That's so irresponsible.

If you are a physician practice or submit claims for outpatient hospital services, you will still use CPT to report procedures and E&M.  Nothing has changed with that regard.  

Currently, hospitals use ICD-9-PCS to report procedures in the inpatient setting.  Just as ICD-9-CM is being replaced by ICD-10-CM, the PCS (Procedure Classification System) is also being replaced with the 10th edition. But that won't impact your physician practice.


----------



## tinaval (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you both so much, I really appreciate this information.


----------



## lorrpb (Jul 19, 2012)

Physicians will use ICD-10-CM for diagnosis coding and CPT/HCPCS for procedure coding.


----------



## beckiw (Jan 17, 2013)

There has been TALK of doing away with CPT and utilizing only ICD-PCS.  However, since the AMA owns a copyright on CPT and it's a tremendous revenue source, don't expect them to give up with a fight.

At this point, there is no change whatsoever to CPT being used for outpatient.  If you utilized ICD-Volume 3 procedures, you will change to ICD-PCS.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 17, 2013)

the only announcement I have read regarding CPT codes came from the AMA last year and it stated that in the near future they will be creating CPT-5 to replace the current CPT.


----------

